

Cyber Criminals Defraud Display Advertisers with TDSS - dvd03
http://www.spider.io/tdss

======
casca
The potential impact of something like this on the whole system is to push up
the prices of all online advertising. Given that advertisers will continue to
pay to present ads as long as the return is justified, it's almost "a
victimless crime, like punching someone in the dark".

